
Multiple Sclerosis is a Parasitosis - alfon
https://vimeo.com/166688480
======
johnvicanoa
I remember the work of this guy on Alzheimer back in the day, he is definitely
pretty committed and his pathology seem legit. Too bad that it seems that he
doesn't have enough resources to conduct studies at larger scales, let's see
what this bring us.

